
Will your big-screen Super Bowl party violate copyright law? - theandym
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/01/will-your-big-screen-super-bowl-party-violate-copyright-law.ars
======
siculars
Dovetails nicely with the 'i break the law...' conversation here,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1091814>.

This is actually a concern as I've been invited to a superbowl party via
facebook, no less. What happens when these invites are discoverable and suits
decide to start filing lawsuits? Good times.

------
elblanco
The bigger question is that does having a bunch of friends over to watch
_anything_ on your big-screen tv violate copyright law?

~~~
mrkurt
The article answers that:

> The rest of exemption five lays out a host of limitations to the exemption
> (yes, it's a bit confusing), but they all apply to "an establishment"—a
> public gathering place, not a home. The rules get remarkably specific, apply
> differently to small and large venues, and come with restrictions on how
> many TVs or radios can be used in a place of business without running into
> trouble.

~~~
ComputerGuru
OK, so what about that tiny TV at your favorite pub?

~~~
mrkurt
Also covered. ;)

> The "55 inch" language applies to large establishments of more than a few
> thousand square feet. Such places can show the big game on a TV set, but
> only if they don't use "more than 4 audiovisual devices, of which not more
> than 1 audiovisual device is located in any 1 room, and no such audiovisual
> device has a diagonal screen size greater than 55 inches, and any audio
> portion of the performance or display is communicated by means of a total of
> not more than 6 loudspeakers, of which not more than 4 loudspeakers are
> located in any 1 room or adjoining outdoor space."

------
ComputerGuru
I think this is covered by the "we don't want to discuss this issue, don't
want to revamp a bad system, don't want to make a decision that will piss
anyone off" law .... also known as "Don't ask, don't tell"

------
chrischen
This type of legislation is equivalent to hard coding in a compiled language.

I'm wondering though, if I deflect the electromagnetic waves off of my house,
would that constitute as rebroadcasting?

------
MrSartorial
This is just bad jurisprudence. It's the reason why legal language is supposed
to be intentionally vague; so that there aren't potential legal issues with
doing something that a completely rational person might do. Obviously there is
no intention for the law to be interfering with any super bowl parties you
might want to have at home and no prosecutor would relish pursuing someone who
did. This whole thing is pretty much a moot point unless you own a sports bar.
That's what happens when lobbyists get to the lawmakers though...

~~~
roc
There really _is_ a gray area between "home" and "public exhibition" and it is
extensively litigated over.

It sounds like a simple, reasonable thing to determine. Something that would
never ensnare honest people who inadvertently walked across a line you imagine
is well-delineated. But it really isn't.

Are most personal parties in the clear, despite size of TV? Sure. Does that
mean all of them are or that you'll clearly _know_ when you cross that line?
Case law says "no" on both counts.

~~~
billybob
All kinds of questions. What if I have 20 people over? What about 100? What if
I put the game on a projection screen in a field on my property and have 500
people there? What if you can see the screen from across the street? What if
it's an unofficial company gathering? What if my aunt is selling Mary Kay?

------
lurkinggrue
Strange new usage of the word copyright that I was previously unaware of.

